# Chew proof Hammock?



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I have a cage with four females in it... 3 of which love to lay in hammocks... one who loves to chew the strings for them. Any one know of a place that sells anything she cant destroy?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Most likely not possible to find one unless you want to give them a brick hammock lol. They're supposed to be made out of soft fluffy stuff which rats just love to destroy. 

In this case, I'd recommend swapping the strings out with clips of some sort... (I use those s-shaped hooks.)

If you are buying your hammocks, a much cheaper and easier way to do it is to cut a square of fleece out, cut four holes in the corners and then attach whatever you use to hang them. It's a little scrappy looking but works just fine. I used to buy my hammocks until I got tired of them being ripped up, now I couldn't care less since it takes 5 minutes to do it...


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Homemade fleece and...well there are plastic chains on eBay that are like 5 bucks for five feet, I imagine that woul work (they're listed as like bird toy parts or something, you could try just using fleece too, the hammock that came with the cage was destroyed in like a day, but the fleece is holding up pretty well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I will have to try those, I just feel so bad cause my girls get so happy only to have that happiness ruined.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

My ratsitter/the person I bought Meredith's big cage off of makes dishrags into hammocks. Not as easy to shred as fleece, and while Meredith loves to tear stuffed toys apart like nothing else, she barely chews on her hammock, but loves to sleep in it!


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I agree, that sounds a bit tougher. Molli is a huge ripper. X.X


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thankfully Meredith isn't too huge on that. Or she just loves her hammock too much, haha. It does become worn over time, but the great thing is you can get a bunch for a dollar at the dollar store if you want. I bought Meredith a Captain American one and Iron Man one and she loved to cuddle with both of them. The ratsitter ended up hanging the as hammocks, which I'm sure she loves even more.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Try a space pod. Almost like a hammock but made of plastic.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Korra said:


> Try a space pod. Almost like a hammock but made of plastic.


Oh yes, I second this! I love space pods!


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

Not sure what this is, but I will google it lol.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

They sell them on amazon and stuff they are like orbit hanging things made out of plastic.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)




----------

